# Latest addition Altas Gold GP40 NJ Transit



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Latest addition to my HO train collection








Atlas Master Gold Series GP40 Low Nose NJ Transit DCC/Sound
I've had the walthers commuter cars for a few years...no longer in production.
-Art


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

very nice arti, I just bought an atlas s-2 switcher dcc/sound. I really like the paint scheme


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is a handsome Diesel.:thumbsup:


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks,
I think I like my CSX Athearn Genesis a little better but I really wanted the NJ transit road name....only Altas has them and they seem to be out of production (could only find it at Trainworld.com). When I bought the Bachmann Spectrum FP40PH I really wanted sound but could not afford it. $179 at train world was a pretty good price I think.
-Art


----------



## coolpowerplantguyepi (5 mo ago)

Hi! I've been looking for one of these all over, is there any chance I could purchase this from you?

-Helen[/QUOTE]


----------



## coolpowerplantguyepi (5 mo ago)

Any chance I could buy this from you? If so, just name your price!

(Reason i reposted is because i accidentally quoted instead of replied before.)


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Considering that this an 11 year old thread, and the poster hasn't been in the forum in about 18 months, I'm thinking you won't get an answer to this.

Maybe start a private "converstation" with him; he might respond to that. But you know, since his posts are about how muchnhe likes the loco, why would you expect him to sell? You're better off searching online for a used one for sale, or a retailer which still has one in stock.


----------



## coolpowerplantguyepi (5 mo ago)

As you said, this post is 11 years old. Maybe he doesn't want it anymore. But either way, I FINALLY found a custom one today after about a year of searching and bought it.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8b/NJ_Transit_GP40PH-2B_4216_waits_to_pull_Train_4622.jpg


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

coolpowerplantguyepi said:


> As you said, this post is 11 years old. Maybe he doesn't want it anymore. But either way, I FINALLY found a custom one today after about a year of searching and bought it.


Wishful thinking (not too many people give up their favorite locos), and I'll bet good money that you didn't notice how old the thread was before you posted. Even if you did, it obviously didn't occur to you to see if someone who posted that long ago was still active. Whatever.

I'm glad you finally found one.


----------

